# ultra speed



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Did some more testings with fast bands this weekend.
The result is an amazing speed with 7,5 mm steelballs. And it is video documented.

451 fps, 495 km/h, 137,4 m/s.

Not bad for the cold weather this day...
The Bands last only 20 shots and they teared NOT lengthwise.

Here is the short video:






Regards
Torsten


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Wahouuuu!!! Love that!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's incredible! You must try again on a warmer day!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OOOWeee!!! Eeee Haaa ! Go Torsten! You is most surely Da Man! I like the corn field back stop too. Needed some cool Geko music. Ha!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I was a bit surprised because it is very easy to get such a speed with this ammo size.
I´m looking forward to my next try, hopefully with higher temperatures.

Maybe we can reach with a simple slingshot more than 500 fps, with common ammo sizes!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

It seems to be Theraband blue? is it?

Could you give us the specs of the band set please?


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

That is amazing, very good work, torsten. It shows that 400+ fps is a realistic goal for slingshooters. It is interesting to look back on the various slingshot forums and see how perceptions of what can be achieved with a slingshot has changed in a short time. 400+ fps, 100+ joules etc.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent! When they fly that fast they can get a bit scary. I was shooting in the 90s with my Thera-band Gold bands at close to the elastic limit and the balls were flying through 2 sheets of a loose hanging sheet that I used as a backstop. I got one flyer measured at 137m/s, but put it down as a Chrony error. If you are shooting this fast regularly, you are doing incredibly well. The next step is to make bands that shoot this fast but last a couple of hundred shots. I eagerly await news of 150m/s (500fps).


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you able to shoot ultra long distance with this speed and shot? Is this 3/16 shot you are using?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

dgui said:


> Are you able to shoot ultra long distance with this speed and shot? Is this 3/16 shot you are using?


the balls are 7,5 mm ones, then 0.3 inch.

I am not able to transform it in fraction, who is very difficult for those who use the metric system


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Are you able to shoot ultra long distance with this speed and shot? Is this 3/16 shot you are using?


the balls are 7,5 mm ones, then 0.3 inch.

I am not able to transform it in fraction, who is very difficult for those who use the metric system








[/quote]

Ok .3 times 16th of an inch is equal to 4.5 rounded up is 5/16 of an inch. So it 5/16 steel ball which is very impressive, its not a bb so you can do some damage with this shot.
Thanks Torsen.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, I haven't had the chance to watch the video. Do you find accuracy is significantly affected by these high velocities?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy crap!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm sorry, I haven't had the chance to watch the video. Do you find accuracy is significantly affected by these high velocities?


Why would it? Ball-bearings are manufactured to industry grades: their shape, mass, surface and density are all consistent, moreover we're not talking super-sonic speeds...


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes ZDP, accuracy is affected. Not by the velocities but from the conditions which are needed to achieve these speeds: an unfavorable ratio of draw weight to ball mass.

@ Dgui: This speed would absolutely help me to shoot long range! But only 20 shots with this bands...that`s not really cool :-(
If such speed-bands would last 50 or more shots - great!!

Regards


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Torsten great job. I did my 392fps speed with my Nova Star and got 11 shots with that set of bands if I remember right. With my standard express bands, it shoots about 260 fps with a 7/16 steel ball. I know that is not all that fast, but the bands last from about 200 to 300 shots. I think that is because of the tip design. Also with a Saunders pouch I got about 500 shots with special express weight looped bands (no tie at the pouch). -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Torsten great job. I did my 392fps speed with my Nova Star and got 11 shots with that set of bands if I remember right. With my standard express bands, it shoots about 260 fps with a 7/16 steel ball. I know that is not all that fast, but the bands last from about 200 to 300 shots. I think that is because of the tip design. Also with a Saunders pouch I got about 500 shots with special express weight looped bands (no tie at the pouch). -- Tex


Tex, thats good information.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome speed Torsten! I think you've went faster then anyone. I know Joerg, Bill and myself went over 400 but 450? WOW!. I always thought 500 could be reached with just about perfect conditions and it looks like you have a shot, but be REAL CAREFUL BUD! Excellent! Flatband


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Tex and Flatband

You guys inspired me, in slingshooting in general and speed shots too!! 
I try to be very careful and check the bands and the attachements before and after every shot!! This is absolutely necessary. If there are doubt about the bands - stop shooting!

Regards
Torsten


----------

